
Want to know how to build a compiler? - Chesco_
http://feederio.com/book/27/how-to-build-a-compiler
======
LeoDox
Obvious question: how does it stack up to The Dragon Book? Haven't read either
one yet but have heard of the massive reputation of TDB

~~~
brudgers
Crenshaw's book, _Let 's Build a Compiler_ was written in the late 1980's and
uses Pascal. It is structured as a step by step tutorial/example. It is not
very theoretical. The compiler is written in Pascal. Because Turbo Pascal was
available in a box from a computer store (these existed back then) or at the
office supply store at an affordable price, regular hobbyist programmers could
implement his book.

Googling the title will turn up many PDF's of his book and it is worth a read
for the clarity of his writing, the simplicity of his approach and the
historical significance of the book itself.

